

Distrusting Git - jayeshsalvi
http://benno.id.au/blog/2011/10/01/git-recursive-merge-broken

======
willvarfar
As previously seen on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3060215>

(Curious the submission system didn't just join them, identical URLs and all.)

